# Sticky  Considering Surrogacy?



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Surrogacy*

*What is Surrogacy?*

Surrogacy is where another woman offers her body to nurture your baby. When the baby is born, he/she is then handed over to you, the IPs ((intended parents).

Straight Surrogacy is where a woman is inseminated with the sperm of the male IP (or donor if being used) either through IUI or sometimes through self insemination or intercourse. The baby is genetically the child of the male IP (or donor if used) and the surrogate.

Host Surrogacy is where the IPs undergo IVF, producing embryos which are then implanted in the surrogate. The baby is genetically the child of the IPs. It is also possible to use donor eggs or donor sperm and a host surrogate.

*Anything Else You Need To Know?*

In the UK it is illegal to advertise to be a surrogate or pay a person to be one for you. You can only pay reasonable expenses.

UK law also states that a child's mother is the person who gives birth to him/her. Until legal dealings are settled, the surrogate mother can pull out at any time, right up to the point of birth or even after. Obviously this is very rare but highlights that it is important to be 100% certain of your choice of surrogate and to have a good relationship with them before embarking on this path.

Many surrogates are found through friends or family (i.e. a sister or cousin offering to carry a baby for an infertile couple) and this is by far the easier and cheaper path as a relationship already exists. If that is not an option available to you, the two main organisations that help surrogates and IPs in the uk are:

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/About_COTS.htm

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/

But there are a number of other organisations out there who can also help.

In order for IPs to become the baby's parents, legal documents must be drawn up whereby the IPs essentially "adopt" the baby through something called a Parental Order.

In cases where surrogacy is sought outside the UK, you should ALWAYS check local laws (independently from what a clinic/agency tell you if possible) before entering into any agreement. You need to research what effect having a surrogate child abroad will have on your child's registered nationality and your status as his/her parent. Things are often a lot more complicated when surrogacy is sought abroad.

Although UK surrogates are only paid reasonable expenses, with other factors (IVF if used, and legal agreements etc), surrogacy can often run into several thousand pounds. It is not a cheap or easy option but can be a very rewarding one when it all works out.

*Experiences from those who have been through the surrogacy process:*

To be added. 

*For More Information:*

Check out the Surrogacy section here on FF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

> Hi there
> 
> This is my story
> 
> ...


With special thanks to Apricot for sharing her story - I hope it helps some of you to make your decision regarding surrogacy


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

> My Story:
> 
> On the 24th June 2005 I was diagnosed with womb cancer, I was devastated not least because the only treatment option was a total hysterectomy, I had just turned 37 and my husband and I had been ttc for 5 yrs, I was worried about the cancer, the operation, menopause, and most of all the un-ending sadness of never having children..
> 
> ...


With special thanks to Nostalgic Sam for sharing her story too


----------

